# East to West (Med to Caribbean) or West to East (California to Caribbean)



## lawsonmitchell

East to West (Med to Caribbean) or West to East (California to Caribbean, via canal) Which will gives us the most bang for our $2800/month budget? We'd love to see the Med (I'm of Greek Descent and my wife Italian) but are unsure if the budget will hold up once we get in to the western Med. We enjoy Central America but are concerned if there enough fun stops along the route to the canal. We were planning on a April-Christmas trip. Also, we'll be sailing with our 8-year old, son, except for any long crossings. So will more kids be in the Med on summer holiday?

Thoughts?

Thx.
Lawson


----------

